# Sennheiser entwickelt IE800 Kopfhörer und den KHV HDVD800 Kopfhörerverstärker



## MasterFreak (16. April 2012)

*Sennheiser entwickelt IE800 Kopfhörer und den KHV HDVD800 Kopfhörerverstärker*

*Laut dem Linearsoundblog entwickelt Sennheiser grade einen Kopfhörerverstärker mit Namen HDVD800 mit einem integrierten DAC (um ihn an den PC anzuschließen, oder zum spielen wobei dieser sich auch sicherlich gut eignen wird (aka Ortung BF3  Ihr wisst bescheid  ) , da er passend zum HD800 entwickelt wird. Er soll mit einer UVP von 1499 € verkauft werden. Ich denke er wird ein Referenzverstärker !
Dazu die In-Ears die IE800, die wie der Verstärker im Sommer vermutlich verfügbar sein werden.* *Diese werden für ca. 599 € verkauft werden.*
*Es dürfte sehr interessant werden was noch so passieren wird bei Sennheiser... *

Hier der Link zur Deutschen Quelle:
Sennheiser entwickelt IE800 und den KHV HDVD800 | linearsound
Hier die englische Vergleichsquelle :
Sennheiser outs IE 800 earphones and HDVD 800 headphone amp - SlashGear

Gruß MasterFreak

P.S. An die Mods, das Thema kann gerne auch in den Soundbereich verschoben werden


----------



## Star_KillA (16. April 2012)

Wieder sehr teuer


----------



## MasterFreak (16. April 2012)

*AW: Sennheiser entwickelt IE800 Kopfhörer und den KHV HDVD800 Kopfhörerverstärker*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Wieder sehr teuer


 lol ?


----------



## Iceananas (17. April 2012)

*AW: Sennheiser entwickelt IE800 Kopfhörer und den KHV HDVD800 Kopfhörerverstärker*

Ein dynamischer für 600€? Anstatt inkrementaler Namensgebung lieber eine 0 zum Namen packen? Irgendwann kommt noch ein IE8000000 

Wieso verweigert Sennheiser eigentlich die BA Technik?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. April 2012)

*AW: Sennheiser entwickelt IE800 Kopfhörer und den KHV HDVD800 Kopfhörerverstärker*

Klingt sehr gut aber der Preis macht es leider beim ersten Blick schon unattraktiv !


----------



## Citynomad (17. April 2012)

*AW: Sennheiser entwickelt IE800 Kopfhörer und den KHV HDVD800 Kopfhörerverstärker*

Nicht nur der Preis der Kopfhörer ist n Hammer, viel mehr stört mich aber dann noch die Frechheit zu behaupten, dass die Kabel so stabil sind, dass es keinen Kabelbruch geben kann und daher die Kabel nicht ausgetauscht werden können.


----------



## alterhaken (17. April 2012)

*AW: Sennheiser entwickelt IE800 Kopfhörer und den KHV HDVD800 Kopfhörerverstärker*



Citynomad schrieb:


> Nicht nur der Preis der Kopfhörer ist n Hammer, viel mehr stört mich aber dann noch die Frechheit zu behaupten, dass die Kabel so stabil sind, dass es keinen Kabelbruch geben kann und daher die Kabel nicht ausgetauscht werden können.


 
Wer so was bei diesem Preis kauft, ist selber schuld!


----------



## PEG96 (17. April 2012)

Ja, preislich ist der Verstärker schon eine Hausnummer. Ein LPA 2 mit DAC Modul tut es genauso. Zu dem Preis sollte der KHV dann schon die Features eines Phonitors bieten.
Zu den In Ears:
Mal abwarten, dass sie nicht auf Multi BA setzen heißt ja noch nicht dass sie schlecht sind, trotzdem stößt mir die Kabelgeschichte übel auf.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Frederic


----------



## PixelSign (17. April 2012)

*AW: Sennheiser entwickelt IE800 Kopfhörer und den KHV HDVD800 Kopfhörerverstärker*

naja, wenn die kabel tatsächlich mal brechen sollten, wird sennheiser bestimmt eine entsprechende garantie anbieten. schade das die ie800 nicht für die breite masse gedacht sind


----------



## Perry (17. April 2012)

*AW: Sennheiser entwickelt IE800 Kopfhörer und den KHV HDVD800 Kopfhörerverstärker*

Sehe ich das Richtig wenn ich vermute das mehr als 90% aller neu angeschaften Kopfhörer ihren Erwerb dem Kabelbruch ihres unmittelbaren Vorgängers zu verdanken haben. In meinem Fall dürfte die Quote noch höher liegen


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. April 2012)

*AW: Sennheiser entwickelt IE800 Kopfhörer und den KHV HDVD800 Kopfhörerverstärker*



Perry schrieb:


> Sehe ich das Richtig wenn ich vermute das mehr als 90% aller neu angeschaften Kopfhörer ihren Erwerb dem Kabelbruch ihres unmittelbaren Vorgängers zu verdanken haben. In meinem Fall dürfte die Quote noch höher liegen


 
Da könntest du Recht haben. Ich habe jetzt auch schon das 3. Kabel an meinem HD650 dran - der ist aber auch zugegeben seit vielen Jahren beinahe täglich mehrere Stunden im Einsatz.


----------



## Perry (17. April 2012)

*AW: Sennheiser entwickelt IE800 Kopfhörer und den KHV HDVD800 Kopfhörerverstärker*

Ich hatte ein solches Problem mit meinen PX II 200 von Sennheiser, da hat sich alle 3-4 Monate das Kabel verabschiedet, als ich das Sennheiser hochgerechnet habe das dies bedeuten würde das innerhalb der Garantiezeit ca. 6-7 mal die Kopfhörer tausche sagten die so schlimm wird es nicht sein, nach dem zweiten Umtausch habe die dann an Amazon zurück gegeben und mir welche mit Blue Tooth gekauft.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. April 2012)

*AW: Sennheiser entwickelt IE800 Kopfhörer und den KHV HDVD800 Kopfhörerverstärker*

Also das Kabel der HD650 ist schon recht robust. Wie gesagt der Einsatz war nicht grade wenig und das hat es jahrelang mitgemacht.


----------



## nfsgame (17. April 2012)

*AW: Sennheiser entwickelt IE800 Kopfhörer und den KHV HDVD800 Kopfhörerverstärker*

Die News hätte Freddy auch selber schreiben dürfen, seinen Blog haste ja schon als Quelle genannt.....


----------



## PEG96 (17. April 2012)

Stimmt, bei mir hält es seit 3 Jahren ohne zu murren.(Dafür platzt der Lack ab.) Es gibt jedoch auch viele Andere bei denen die Kabel brechen. Da hilft auch die von Sennheiser angegebene Kevlarverstärkung nichts.


----------



## uN4m3d (17. April 2012)

*AW: Sennheiser entwickelt IE800 Kopfhörer und den KHV HDVD800 Kopfhörerverstärker*



> The Sennheiser IE 800 earphones will go on sale  this summer, priced at €599 ($787), while the HDVD 800 headphone amp  will arrive at the same time, priced at €1,499 ($1,973).



Nicht der Verstärker, die Kopfhörer werden 599€ kosten


----------



## PEG96 (17. April 2012)

uN4m3d schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht der Verstärker, die Kopfhörer werden 599€ kosten


 
Tatsache. Da hat mstrfreak wohl etwas vertauscht 
Ich habe jedenfalls die Info erhalten, dass sich die UVP des HDVD auf 1499€ und sich die des IE800 auf 599€ belaufen wird

EDIT: Scheinbar war meine Quelle so vertrauenshaft, wie ich die vermutet habe: Hier ist die offizielle Pressemitteilung von Sennheiser: http://sennheiser.de/sennheiser/home_de.nsf/root/press_releases_160412
Ein Abo lohnt sich also


----------



## kühlprofi (17. April 2012)

*AW: Sennheiser entwickelt IE800 Kopfhörer und den KHV HDVD800 Kopfhörerverstärker*

Was rechtfertigt den Preis (ausser die Marke und evtl. patentierte Technik?)
Ich meine die elektronischen Bauteile, ein bisschen Kunststoff , alu , Kabel und Wiederständchen können ja nicht so teuer sin


----------



## MasterFreak (17. April 2012)

*AW: Sennheiser entwickelt IE800 Kopfhörer und den KHV HDVD800 Kopfhörerverstärker*

Soo ich hab alles editiert....  es dürften sich keine fehler mehr finden


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. April 2012)

*AW: Sennheiser entwickelt IE800 Kopfhörer und den KHV HDVD800 Kopfhörerverstärker*



PEG96 schrieb:


> Dafür platzt der Lack ab.


 
Wie... an deinem HD650 ist noch welcher dran?! 
Nein, stimmt schon, ich hab auch großflächige Lackschäden am KH. Stört mich aber nicht.


----------



## PEG96 (17. April 2012)

*AW: Sennheiser entwickelt IE800 Kopfhörer und den KHV HDVD800 Kopfhörerverstärker*

Von den Bauteilekosten her dürfte das Teil so in etwa bei 300Euro bis maximal 400Euro angesiedelt sein.

Mit ganz viel Glück bekomme ich ein Gehäuse vom HDVD 800 und kann nen LPA 2 reinbauen, wenn das passt


----------



## Perry (17. April 2012)

*AW: Sennheiser entwickelt IE800 Kopfhörer und den KHV HDVD800 Kopfhörerverstärker*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Was rechtfertigt den Preis (ausser die Marke und evtl. patentierte Technik?)
> Ich meine die elektronischen Bauteile, ein bisschen Kunststoff , alu , Kabel und Wiederständchen können ja nicht so teuer sin


 
Das ist ganz einfach, das Engineering rechtfertigt häufig einen höheren Preis. Warum kosten Analytikgeräte in der Chemie so unglaublich hohe Summen? Ganz einfach weil davon nur eine Handvoll Geräte im Jahr verkauft werden, aber viele (teure) Typen in der Forschung involviert sind. So spezielle Kopfhörer die 600€ kosten werden sicherlich nicht zu hundertausenden im Jahr verkauft, vielleicht ein paar hundert an High End Audiophile


----------



## kühlprofi (17. April 2012)

*AW: Sennheiser entwickelt IE800 Kopfhörer und den KHV HDVD800 Kopfhörerverstärker*

Ja gut Analytikgeräte sind meistens auch seehr genau abgestimmt, kalibriert usw. Wie z.B eine Präzisionswaage die tausendstel Gramm messen kann usw. 
Stimme dir aber schon zu, viele kaufen das nicht, was den Preis natürlich auch in die höhe treibt. Aber was ist denn an diese Kopfhörern so speziell? Ich meine, ist die Soundqualität wirklich so gut, dass es den Preis rechtfertigt? (Habe noch nie so teure Kopfhörer lauschen können, würde mich echt wunder nehmen)


----------



## Perry (17. April 2012)

*AW: Sennheiser entwickelt IE800 Kopfhörer und den KHV HDVD800 Kopfhörerverstärker*

Am besten hört man sowas immer im Vergleich, je schlechter der Vergleich umso größer ist natürlich der Unterschied. Bei den Kopfhörern geht es dann natürlich darum das diese ein sehr breites Frequenzspektrum bieten und dieses hoffentlich auch sehr gleichmäßig abdecken, nicht das es bei hohen Lautstärken blechern wird.
Ich habe für unterwegs die MM400 von Sennheiser, die klingen schon besser als so 10-20€ Kopfhörer die es bei Saturn an der Kasse gibt, dafür kosten Sie halt aber auch einiges mehr. Zu hause nutze ich keine Kopfhörer


----------



## Iceananas (18. April 2012)

*AW: Sennheiser entwickelt IE800 Kopfhörer und den KHV HDVD800 Kopfhörerverstärker*



Perry schrieb:


> Das ist ganz einfach, das Engineering rechtfertigt häufig einen höheren Preis. Warum kosten Analytikgeräte in der Chemie so unglaublich hohe Summen? Ganz einfach weil davon nur eine Handvoll Geräte im Jahr verkauft werden, aber viele (teure) Typen in der Forschung involviert sind. So spezielle Kopfhörer die 600€ kosten werden sicherlich nicht zu hundertausenden im Jahr verkauft, vielleicht ein paar hundert an High End Audiophile



Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen dass der IE800 auch nur ein bisschen gegen gleichpreisige In Ears wie Westone 4 anstinken kann. Der IE80 hat auch keine Chance gegen ein TF10. Aber ich lasse mich natürlich gerne positiv überraschen.


----------



## Perry (18. April 2012)

Na meine Schmerzgrenze bei Kopfhörern liegt so bei 200-300€ vielmehr sehe ich nicht mehr als gerechtfertigt an, da ist mit dann der Qualitätsgewinn je € einfach zu klein. Zu Hause finde ich ordentliche Boxen ohnehin wesentlich besser als jeden Kopfhörer. Mal abgesehen davon das ich seid ca 18 Jahren täglich Musik unterwegs über Kopfhörer konsumiere, allerdings relativ leise, ich will mein Gehör nicht über die Maßen strapazieren


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. April 2012)

*AW: Sennheiser entwickelt IE800 Kopfhörer und den KHV HDVD800 Kopfhörerverstärker*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ich meine, ist die Soundqualität wirklich so gut, dass es den Preis rechtfertigt? (*Habe noch nie so teure Kopfhörer lauschen können*)


 
Mach es mal wenn du die Gelegenheit bekommst - und du wirst nie wieder einen billigen KH benutzen wollen 

Ich hatte vorher einen relativ günstigen KH von Sony im unter 100€ Segment und habe dann um mich zu entscheiden verschiedene Kopfhörer von Sennheiser und AKG probegehört - die waren allesamt dermaßen gut da lagen Welten zwischen meinem alten und den teuren. Man hörte Dinge in der Musik die vorher nicht wahrgenommen wurden, alles ist extrem Klar - sowas kannte ich vorher nicht.
Mir war nicht bewusst, dass es beispielsweise bei einigen HD-Klassik-Aufnahmen möglich sein kann, die Bläser im Orchester während des Stückes _einatmen_ hören zu können - und Profis tun das verdammt leise


----------



## kühlprofi (18. April 2012)

*AW: Sennheiser entwickelt IE800 Kopfhörer und den KHV HDVD800 Kopfhörerverstärker*

Finde ich gut Perry, das Gehör wird durch In Ears schon mehr geschädigt - auch kann es sonst gefährlich sein immer mit den stöpseln auf den Strassen rumzulaufen 
Zuhause reicht für mich mein g930 Headset von Logitech allemal. Für den Preis dieses Verstärkers + Höhrer würde ich mir eine geile Soundanlage zusammenstellen.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Mach es mal wenn du die Gelegenheit bekommst - und du wirst nie wieder einen billigen KH benutzen wollen
> 
> Ich hatte vorher einen relativ günstigen KH von Sony im unter 100€ Segment und habe dann um mich zu entscheiden verschiedene Kopfhörer von Sennheiser und AKG probegehört - die waren allesamt dermaßen gut da lagen Welten zwischen meinem alten und den teuren. Man hörte Dinge in der Musik die vorher nicht wahrgenommen wurden, alles ist extrem Klar - sowas kannte ich vorher nicht.
> Mir war nicht bewusst, dass es beispielsweise bei einigen HD-Klassik-Aufnahmen möglich sein kann, die Bläser im Orchester während des Stückes _einatmen_ hören zu können - und Profis tun das verdammt leise





Ok werde ich mal machen und reinhören. Ich glaube dir, dass es sicher ein ganz Anderes Musikerlebniss sein muss  Das mit dem Orchesterbläser ist erstaunlich.


----------



## Iceananas (19. April 2012)

*AW: Sennheiser entwickelt IE800 Kopfhörer und den KHV HDVD800 Kopfhörerverstärker*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ok werde ich mal machen und reinhören. Ich glaube dir, dass es sicher ein ganz Anderes Musikerlebniss sein muss  Das mit dem Orchesterbläser ist erstaunlich.


 
Aber vorsicht, so ein Hobby kann echt teuer werde


----------



## Iceananas (19. April 2012)

*AW: Sennheiser entwickelt IE800 Kopfhörer und den KHV HDVD800 Kopfhörerverstärker*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ok werde ich mal machen und reinhören. Ich glaube dir, dass es sicher ein ganz Anderes Musikerlebniss sein muss  Das mit dem Orchesterbläser ist erstaunlich.


 
Aber vorsicht, so ein Hobby kann echt teuer werde


----------

